# Best Homemade Tools >  Sheet Metal Bender Brake The Make (DIY) & First Use Stainless Steel BBQ

## kess

Homemade sheet metal bender brake 805 mm length. 
Step by step guide, materials, dimensions. 
First use and testing with stainless steel sheet (AISI 304) 
0.80mm thickness for the making of a BBQ 800x400mm. 
This is the first part of a series of three videos.

----------

blkadder (Dec 30, 2015),

Bverysharp (Feb 22, 2016),

eastcoaster (Dec 30, 2015),

garage nut (Oct 17, 2017),

Jon (Dec 29, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 30, 2015),

nixrox (Dec 30, 2015),

Paul Jones (Dec 30, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks kess! We've added your Sheetmetal Brake to our 
Brakes and Presses category, as well as to your builder page: kess' Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Sheetmetal Brake
 by kess

tags: sheetmetal, brake

----------


## Jon

Nice work kess! Your Sheetmetal Brake is our 'Homemade Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:

 

 

Just send me have your details (size, color choice, and mailing address) via PM and we'll get your prize mailed out to you.

Congrats!

Jon

----------


## kess

> Nice work kess! Your Sheetmetal Brake is our 'Homemade Tool of the Week'!
> 
> You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> Just send me have your details (size, color choice, and mailing address) via PM and we'll get your prize mailed out to you.
> ...



Hi Jon

I have by now received the HomeMadeTools T-shirt.
It's gread.
Thanks a lot.

Regards
Bill

----------


## kbalch

Hi Bill,

Great; glad to hear that the shirt made it to you OK. How a pic of it in the 'wild'?  :Cool: 

Ken

----------


## kess

Hi Ken

I am thinking something on a youtube vid

----------


## kbalch

Sounds good. Put it up there and post the link here!  :Thumbs Up: 

Ken

----------


## kess

ok, 
but need time. We are at the middle of winter in my country and my home shop is at my summer place. 
Also, can you provide me the back side logo of the T-shirt?
If yes, I have no problem at what file format can be.
Bill

----------


## kess

Hi Ken,

I've added a link at my YouTube channel first page to forword my visitors to my HMT.net page. 
I think that is a good method to drive in people with the same interests at the right place.
Also I've added the HMT.net logo at the same place (up/right corner).
If this is a problem for HTM.net, notify me and I'll remove it, immediately. 
(see attached print screen)

Regards
Bill

----------


## kbalch

Hi Bill,

That looks absolutely fantastic!  :Thumbs Up:  

We really appreciate your linking to us from your YouTube page and we hope you're already seeing traffic from our site to yours.

Ken

----------

